# Toro has...autoturn??



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Found out something fun today. I stopped at a local Power equipment supply, to check out the new toros. He had a couple 26” and 28” model that have automatic steering. No triggers, just a differential that allows for easy turning. 24” has a locked axle. 

BTW, metal chute and the quikstick still feels good, but the plastic chute was lighter and more responsive. Oh well, I guess it helps with marketing, and competition. It’s still only second to Honda. 

Toros website doesn’t have much to say about its automatic steering, but I wonder if it’s identical to autoturn. 

Anyone care to pop the hood on their new toro and investigate? Pics??


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Yup auto turn


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

well Alright, never thought I’d see autoturn on a toro.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

A great explanation about it is here at 11:00 






.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I think they started using auto turn 2 winter's ago. I know they had last yr .


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/132521-toro-auto-turn-vs-trigger.html and https://www.generaltransmissions.com/en/products/snow/di-300
looks like a newer model of the diff we had on the powershifts


----------

